# My 75 gallon planted



## 00nothing (Jan 24, 2011)

After having my 40 breeder for almost a yr i decided it was time for an upgrade heres a couple of pics I will post more tomorrow as been a long night of transferring fish and completly redoing my living room

Sorry for pic quality they were taken real quick from my iphone



















I really wanted to simplify this things got rid of a ton of plants and am going to keep it real simple and clean. the foreground will be dwarf hairgrass and jsut the few larger plants you see in the back, Substrate is peat topped with fluval stratum and capped with sand from my 40 breeder.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Should look nice when it grows in.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Apparently you're not supposed to use any other substrate with the fluval stratum


----------

